# PRESEASON: Kings vs. Denver Game Thread (10/18)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-1) vs. Denver Nuggets (1-1)
Arco Arena, Tuesday October 18th, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Brian Skinner/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Kenyon Martin/Eduardo Najera/Carmelo Anthony/Voshon Lenard/Andre Miller 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Denver Nuggets board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

More of the exciting Martin, Garcia, and Hart combo please


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 112
Nuggets 97

More chemistry = better defence and great offence.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208252


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208252


10000 on Kings.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Time Tonight!*

I got Nuggets with a win.


*Nuggets 109*

*Kings 103*

I could also see it going the other way though. Both are very good teams.

Good Luck Kings fans.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings buzz 



> Tonight's game
> *Kings vs. Denver Nuggets, Arco Arena, 7 p.m.*
> 
> *What to expect from the Kings:* More of the same. After sleepwalking through most of their preseason opener against Dallas and picking it up considerably in a triumph over the Clippers, the Kings sparkled against Golden State on Sunday, rolling 114-99. Six Kings hit for double figures, and it's hard not to imagine more of an onslaught against the injury-depleted Nuggets.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wells is doing quite well here in the 3rd. 6 points and a sweet block on Vo Lenard.

Kings down 1, 61-60.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

our CENTER just hit a three! :biggrin: :jawdrop:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont live in Sac and ive seen Brad hit 3's on numerous ocasions..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings lose 102-99, but more importantly, Hart got injured and it looked pretty bad.

He collapsed on the final possesion holding his hip and he had to be carried off the floor.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Kings lose 102-99, but more importantly, Hart got injured and it looked pretty bad.
> 
> He collapsed on the final possesion holding his hip and he had to be carried off the floor.


Good game Kings fans.

Also I hope Hart is going to be okay for you guys.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Hart injured, collapses on final possesion, has to be carried off the court*

Looked like he hurt his hip on the second to last possesion, after he passed to Garcia, who made a 3.

He stayed in the game, but when he brought the ball up the court as the clock ran down, he collapsed, holding his hip and was on the ground for quite a while. Grant said he had to be carried off the court.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Hart injured, collapses on final possesion, has to be carried off the court*

Adelman just said it was a hip pointer, and it is already swelling. 

First injury of the season...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

**** how bad is that..

I hope Price can play..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sports Medicine Advisor 2005.2: Hip Pointer


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Pictures!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Hart injured, collapses on final possesion, has to be carried off the court*



Peja Vu said:


> Looked like he hurt his hip on the second to last possesion, after he passed to Garcia, who made a 3.
> 
> He stayed in the game, but when he brought the ball up the court as the clock ran down, he collapsed, holding his hip and was on the ground for quite a while. Grant said he had to be carried off the court.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Hart injured, collapses on final possesion, has to be carried off the court*



Peja Vu said:


>


Looks pretty bad, hopefully he can come back soon. Not a good sign.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good game guys.

cant believe we won without camby, nene and kmart...and elson/najera fouled out.

i mean, who the hell did we play with? scrubs like pope and chenowith?! lol...

wait, what? they did play?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> It finally happened. A King went down in agony, injured during the preseason when things were going so smoothly.
> 
> Backup point guard Jason Hart became the first official entry on the medical list, suffering a left hip pointer in the waning seconds of the Kings' 102-99 preseason loss to Denver that will likely keep him out of this weekend's games against Portland and Phoenix.
> 
> ...


www.sacbee.com


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

As long as the Kings decide they need to just keep popping jump shots, we aren't going to have a lot of success.

It's disgusting to see Peja jack covered shots early into the playclock. We have FAR too many good players to allow players to just puke up garbage threes.

I saw Reef post-up deep plenty of times last night ... only to watch the Kings swing the ball for a much tougher 20 foot jumper. I saw the same thing happen with Bonzi.

I'm not sure if the Kings have noticed, but we've played better when Reef is touching the ball and hitting open players more than keeping on the perimeter. 

I'm going to say it now - if we don't get the ball into the post more often ... we won't be nearly as successful as we could be. Reef had 4 shots last night, 2 of which were tip-backs and the other two were 18 foot jumpers. THAT'S JUST STUPID! You have to feed the post more than that ... especially when you have a player like Reef ... especially when the other team is lacking their primary big men.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Playmaker0017 said:


> As long as the Kings decide they need to just keep popping jump shots, we aren't going to have a lot of success.
> 
> It's disgusting to see Peja jack covered shots early into the playclock. We have FAR too many good players to allow players to just puke up garbage threes.
> 
> ...


4th game of the preseason


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> 4th game of the preseason


That's what I hoping.


----------

